# P99 compact magazines



## DrCelica (May 31, 2007)

I understand that the P99 compact comes with two mags, one with a finger rest and one without. Can you just buy the finger rest for the flat magazine so that you don't have to buy an extra magazine?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, U can. Call Walther USA - They are the cheapest if they have any. Otherwise, UI have to call Earl's. I think Earl charges $10 or $12, but he has a $20-$25 minimum order....


----------



## purple72 (May 31, 2007)

I called Walther about a month ago, and they sent me 2ea finger rests for FREE. Just call the 800 # on their website. They told me that if I wanted 3 or more, they would have to charge me. They even paid the shipping.


----------



## DrCelica (May 31, 2007)

Wow, that's great customer service. How does the P99 compact fit you guys' hands? Is there enough frame for you to get a firm grip? I hate guns that let your pinky finger dangle. It seems like glock and kahr are the only companies that makes an medium size gun instead of jumping straight to subcompact.


----------



## Martini13 (Jul 5, 2006)

With the pinky extension, the P99c fits just fine, and I have bigger then average hands. Wear a size 10 glove.:smt1099




___________________________________


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, people told me the same thing about getting them for free - but when I called, I was told by the S&W guy that the mags come preassembled, and that they had no florr plates. I insisted that others have told me otherwise - he claimed to go ask a supervisor when he put me on hold, and came back and told me the same thing. That was over a year ago, though.

Maybe something has changed.

Good luck.

As for the P99c - with the extended floor plate, it fits my hand fine :mrgreen:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I called Smith about 2 weeks ago to order some stuff. While the rep didn't offer them for free, he did sell me a couple of the pinky floor-plates for $4 or $5 each.

They still dont have the mag extensions tough.:smt076

And yes, the 99c fits my hand nicely with the pinky mag.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

James NM said:


> They still dont have the mag extensions tough.:smt076


I have a mag extension - I have had it for months. I bought it online from a dealer in Germany. Had it since they first came out. It may be a long time before S&W sells them.


----------



## M*ACP (May 22, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Smith & Wesson. They sold me two for $2.04 each. The part # is 2688522. I should see them in about a week I'll let you know how I made out.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl.


----------



## M*ACP (May 22, 2007)

I just recieved the floor plate extentions they fit fine. The part # I listed above was correct. The floor plates are stamped P99C on the bottom.


----------

